# KDE Systemsettings ohne KDE-Desktop

## musv

Guten Abend, 

ich bin jetzt sowohl bei Gentoo als auch bei Arch auf ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Problem gestoßen. Ich benutze Enlightenment e16 als Windowmanager mit hauptsächlich KDE-Anwendungen. Die Konfiguration dafür erledige ich logischerweise mit Systemsettings von KDE.

Das Problem (Beispiel):

Systemsettings: Ich die Schriftgröße der Anwendungen: Bitstream Vera Sans von 10 auf 8. Bei "Anwenden" sehe ich auch die Änderung. 

Ich schließ Systemsettings, und führe in der Shell ein kbuildsycoca4 aus. 

Ich starte Kate. Die Schriftgröße is wieder übergroß - eigentlich noch größer als 10.

Ich ruf wieder Systemsettings auf, die Schriftgröße steht zwar noch auf 8, aber die Schrift ist auch hier wieder so groß wie vor der Änderung.

Bei Opera und GTK-Anwendungen ist auf einmal das Anti-Aliasing deaktiviert. Im KDE-Desktop funkioniert's.

Bei Arch:

Im Systemsettings (e16) hab ich versucht, eine WLAN-Verbindung und auch eine Verbindung per UMTS-Stick einzurichten. Keine Chance. Das Passwort wurde immer wieder gelöscht. Hab ich das gleiche im KDE-Desktop versucht, ging's. 

Wie krieg ich die Übernahme der Änderungen auch unter e16 hin?

----------

## musv

Zumindest bei der Schriftgröße bin ich einen Schritt weiter:

Bei einem Benutzer hatte ich den KDE-Desktop gestartet. In der qtconfig war die Schriftgröße auf die Größe von der geänderten Systemsettings-Einstellung übernommen. Bei meinem anderen Nutzer hatte ich den KDE-Desktop nicht gestartet, da wich die Schriftgröße in der qtconfig von der Schriftgröße der Systemsettings ab. 

Scheint wohl so, als ob bei Systemsettings die qtconfig mit aufgerufen wird. 

Das erklärt dann aber noch nicht mein Problem mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen.

----------

## franzf

Läuft denn der kded4? Wenn nicht starten. Evtl. musst du noch das ein oder andere Modul laden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826433.html

----------

## musv

Danke soweit für die Richtungsweisung. Der kded4 lief nicht. Wenn ich das Ding allerdings starte, dann dauert z.B. kate ewig, bis es startet. Ich werd mal probieren, ob ich das beim Start von e16 irgendwie in die xinitrc vom kdm mit reinkrieg. Eigentlich nicht schön, dieser Overhead, den man sich eigentlich mit einem Windowmanager wie e16 ersparen will.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi musv,

ich habe das gleiche seinerzeit mit fluxbox durchgespielt. Das Ende vom Lied war, das ich am Ende doch fast ein komplettes KDE laufen hatte - mit allen Nachteilen was Speicherverbrauch und Ladezeit angeht.

Kurzum: KDE-Anwendungen machen nur noch unter KDE richtig Spass.

----------

